# Photoshop kann nicht mehr speichern!



## Floxx (13. April 2008)

Ich weiß einfach nicht was los ist.
Auf meinem alten PC tat Photoshop 7.0 wunderbar aber als ich es auf meinen neuen PC instaliert hab, kann ich einige Bilder nicht mehr speichern. 

Wenn ich auf speichern klicke (egal welches format) kommt einen Fehlermeldung und stürzt Photoshop ab.
- Ja, ich hab Photoshop neu gestartet.
- Ja, ich hab es 3x neu instaliert.

Hiermal die Fehlermeldung, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

3 Möglichkeiten, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen:

Photoshop zurücksetzen (Strg-Alt-Shift beim Starten - *Achtung: Brushes etc. vorher sichern!*)
Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere Festplatte/ Partition legen. (Bearbeiten => Voreinstellungen => virtueller Speicher)
Update einspielen

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. April 2008)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich mal mit meinem Photoshop. Ich hab es damals neu installiert und dann gings wieder... Jedoch kam bei mi kein C++ Runtime Error sondern die Standartmeldung "Phaotoshop hat ein Problem festegestellt und musste beendet werden".


----------

